# Terror on Beechwood 2006



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Terror on Beechwood 2006 pictures by troop134 - Photobucket


----------



## NickG (Sep 12, 2006)

wow, looks like a ton of setup! I bet you guys are busy this weekend! How did everything go ?


----------



## mikeq91 (Jul 19, 2005)

WOW! thats very impressive, nice walk-through type. great job


----------



## widowsbluff (May 24, 2006)

Great set up, I just love skellys in cages.


----------



## heresjohnny (Feb 15, 2006)

That is a great setup!


----------



## turtle2778 (Jul 9, 2006)

Hey nice job on ur haunt


----------



## darryl (Mar 23, 2006)

Holy smollies!!! I couldn't come up with enough time to set something that big up. How many TOTers came?


----------



## Black Cat (Aug 20, 2005)

Thanks everyone.
Darryl, 
We only had 354 people visit this year. I think the fact that Halloween was on a Tuesday kept people in. We did have tons of repeat people from previous years and many toters called on cell phones to have other friends come check the haunt out. We didn't get the car loads of people from other towns this year which I guess in a way is a blessing since most of the time they would come not in costume and ask for additional treats. I love the line " I'll take an extra treat for a sick friend".

Spent all day Sunday taking down the haunt, well tried to anyway. Had to make a run to Halloween Adventure where our daughter works since it was the final day they where open and the manager wanted to make us a deal on all the left over props. Still need more plastic totes and take the castle walls down.


----------



## slimy (Jul 12, 2006)

Yard looks great. I think its funny that you got ONLY 350 toters. I got 300 and am stoked by it. hee hee hee

It looks awesome. Good luck with the tear down.


----------



## DeadSpider (Feb 3, 2006)

Awesome. Love the fireplace, and the rest of the 'house' walkthru. Very nice.
Thanx for sharing!!


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

That display looks huge. How big was it? 
Must have taken forever to set up.
But what a display. wow.

Love the forgotten prisoners.


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I was telling vlad you need a firewords machine. I would be willing to push the button too.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Slimy, don't read that wrong, I'd be setting up Terror On Beechwood if it was for only ONE TOTer, and happier than a pig in you know what if he/she showed up. We're used to #s around 500, so it was actually a very relaxed and enjoyable Halloween.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Spectre, It's approximately 50+' feet of actual castle walls, another 10' in dungeon cell area, two interior hardwall rooms, and two add on 10'x10' "tented" area rooms. The graveyard covers another 25'x25' area. It actually is a walkthrough haunt rather than a display, there's only one way in, and one way out, if they're lucky, hehehe............


----------



## krough (Oct 7, 2004)

Great display Vlad and Blackcat.


----------



## Zombie-F (Apr 12, 2004)

Looks like a fun time at Ken and Karen's house again. Where do you guys put it all?


----------

